

Hyderabad techie uploads satellite image of missing plane on CNN site - signa11
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Hyderabad/hyderabad-techie-uploads-satellite-image-of-missing-plane-on-cnn-site/article5801884.ece?homepage=true

======
natch
Wasn't the plane flying in the middle of the night? Is this a false-light
image, or would it have been light by the time the plane reached this
location? I'm skeptical.

------
codezero
The image is from a 2012 base layer, it's not new news or a new image.

[http://www.3news.co.nz/Scientist-debunks-missing-plane-
satel...](http://www.3news.co.nz/Scientist-debunks-missing-plane-satellite-
image/tabid/417/articleID/336511/Default.aspx)

